# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Hochzeitsreise im Centara Karon Resort Phuket verbracht....
Unsere Hochzeitsreise nach Thailand

Nach einer Woche Bangkok sind wir an unserem eigentlichen Urlaubsziel Phuket am Karon Beach angekommen.Schon im Internet haben wir Monate vorher nach einer schönen Unterkunft gesucht die unseren Vorstellungen entspricht.Da es unsere Hochzeitsreise war, sollte es schon was richtig tolles sein.
Wir haben uns dann für das Centara Karon Resort Phuket entschlossen, da die Suit einen Privat-Jacuzzi dabei hatte und laut Prospekt richtig toll aussah! Außerdem gehört das Hotel zu einer großen Hotelkette und wir daher annahmen, dass dort auf Qualität gesetzt wird (zumind. sagte das der Prospekt des Hotels aus). Zwar ist das Preisniveau des Hotels für Thailändische Verhältnisse sehr hoch (wir bezahlten 122 Euro die Nacht!), aber es war das Einzige mit einem Jacuzzi im 4 Sternsegment. Alle anderen Hotels auf Phuket die einen Jacuzzi dabei hatten, waren 5 Stern Hotels die weit über 200 Euro die Nacht gekostet hätten.So, dort angekommen wurde uns unsere Suit gezeigt! Wir konnten es nicht fassen, hier sollten wir also unsere Hochzeitsreise (14 Tage) verbringen? Das soll eine Suit sein?Beim betreten der so genannten "Suit", rochen wir bereits einen unangenehm modrigen Geruch. Beim blick ins Bad verstärkte sich der Geruch erheblich. Dazu kam, dass die gesamte Toilette ink. neben liegende Schalter sehr vergilbt waren (von was auch immer...ekelhaft).Im eigentlichen Wohn bzw. Schlafzimmer fiel uns sofort auf das da keine Nachtischlampen waren. Unter den Nachtischkästchen hingen Fassungen aus der Mauer wo eine Glühbirne eingeschraubt war. Wir waren fassungslos....aber es kam noch schlimmer.Als ich die Schiebetür zu der Terrasse auf machte um den Jacuzzi zu begutachten, traute ich meinen Augen nicht! ROST über ROST (Korrosion).Das gesamte Terassengeländer und der Jacuzzi selbst komplett verrostet. Die beiden Sonnenliegen waren mit Vogelschiss voll und der Terassenboden schon ewig nicht mehr gewischt. Ich versuchte den Jacuzzi ein zu lassen. Dabei lehnte ich mich an den Beckenrand und bekam sofort einen ekelhaften Hautausschlag. Wir waren fassungslos. Wir machten uns auf zur Rezeption um mit dem Hotelmanager zu sprechen. Auf dem Weg dort hin, sahen wir das es in der Hotelanlage auch kleine Häuser mit Privatpool und Garten gab (so genannte Cabanas). In einer dieser Häuser wurde gerade gereinigt und die Tür stand offen. Wir fragten das Reinigungspersonal ob wir uns das Häuschen mal ansehen durften und ob es bewohnt war… Wir erfuhren das die Bewohner Heute abgereist waren und wir uns die Cabana gerne ansehen könnten. An der Rezeption reklamierten wir unsere Honeymoon-Suite und fragten ob es nicht möglich wäre stattdessen eine Cabana zu haben. Uns wurde gesagt das es mit einem Aufpreis von 2000Bath (ca. 66Euro) TÄGLICH möglich wäre.Ich hielt diese Aussage für einen Scherz…wir sollten also auf das schon bezahlte Zimmer (ca. 120 Euro) noch mal (66Euro) pro Tag aufzahlen…???Das kam für uns natürlich nicht in Frage. Wir setzten uns mit dem Reiseveranstalter in Verbindung. Der machte uns das Angebot mit einer Aufzahlung von 18 Euro pro Tag umsiedeln zu können. Dieses Angebot nahmen wir an.
In der Cabana war es dann wirklich schön….zwar hatten wir in laufe der 2 Wochen, 2 mal Kakerlaken und ein Mönchsfest (wo bis 3 Uhr früh Thaimusik gespielt wurde) direkt neben der Hotelanlage….aber das konnte uns auch nicht mehr schocken.
Unser Strand war der Karon Beach, super schöner weißer Sand und kristallklares Wasser! Wirkte zwar beim hingehen von den Liegen her überfüllt, am Strand angekommen verflog der Eindruck! Nicht so wie in Mallorca oder Kreta!
Ab und zu fuhren wir nach Patong (nur übern Berg – ca. 8km entfernt) dort hat man viele Möglichkeiten zu shoppen oder abfeiern! Discos, Bars, Restaurants und Pubs eine ganze Straße entlang. Am Abend wird die Strasse zu einer Fußgängerzone.Wir waren auch im bekannten K-Hotel essen. Hut ab….das essen ist einfach TADELLOS!!Von einem der Chefs wurde uns ein Pärchen-Ausflug angeboten. Da fahren nur Österreichische und Deutsche Pärchen mit, so der Chef des K-Hotels. Wir würden mit einem Bus zum Hafen im Süden der Insel gebracht. Von dort mit dem „Fischerboot“ entlang der Strände bis zum "PLA BEACH & Restaurant", am Surin Beach zu schippern.Dort würden wir ein essen bekommen und mit dem Bus wieder nach Hause gebracht werden. Pro Person kostet der Ausflug über 3000 Bath (viel zu teuer!!!!)…Und ich kann nur JEDEM vor diesem Ausflug ABRATEN.Man sieht so gut wie GAR NICHTS von der Gegend. Und das Abendessen war Thaifood auf Platten das schon sehr kalt und klein war.
Fazit: Essen im K-Hotel JA…...Ausflug mit dem K-Hotel Team NEIN,Danke!!

Auf der Insel selbst haben wir uns dann ein Moped ausgeliehen (150 Bath pro Tag – ca. 5 Euro) und haben ein paar Touren gemacht! Zuerst in den Süden hinunter, da gibt’s erst schöne Plätze, ein Strandabschnitt schöner als der andere! Ist wirklich super zu fahren auf den Straßen, die Karten die du kriegst sind sogar mit Sehenswürdigkeiten versehen, klasse! Am anderen Tag dann in den Norden rauf, dort gibt´s auch super schöne Plätze! Da haben wir einen Strandabschnitt entdeckt wo NUR Thais waren! Ein paar Fischer waren im Wasser und sonst nix! Total viele Sandbänke im Wasser und wirklich kristallklar! Leider entdeckten wir, dass an diesem Tag sehr viele Quallen im Wasser waren (ist vom Wetter auf See abhängig).Wir können nur jedem empfehlen sich ein Moped zu leihen und alles auf eigene Faust zu entdecken.

Wir machten auch einen Trip zu den Phi-Phi Inseln (bei Verhandlungsgeschick schon um 1850 Bath ca 61 Euro pro Person zu haben)! Ab aufs Speedboot uns los ging´s. Auf diesem Ausflug machten wir 4 oder 5 Stopps unter anderem auf Monkey Bay. Dort ist sicher einer der schönsten Sandstrände von ganz Thailand zu finden! Der Sand dort ist weiß wie Staubzucker und fühlt sich an wie Lehm…Wahnsinn, wirklich.Die Hauptattraktion war ja die Bucht vom Film „The Beach“….ehrlich gesagt war ich ziemlich enttäuscht davon! Total überlaufen, das Meer eher trüb und der Strand vermüllt. Obwohl die Insel Naturschutzgebiet ist und von JEDEM Besucher 100 Bath oder so kassiert wird, mehren sich die Müllberge!

Den Rest der Zeit lagen wir faul am Strand oder Pool herum und genossen unseren Urlaub in vollen Zügen!

Alles in Allem war unser Trip nach Thailand der schönste Urlaub den wir bis jetzt gemacht hatten! Egal ob es die tollen Eindrücke einer Großstadt wie Bangkok ist oder der weiße Sandstrand auf Phuket…einzig unser Hotel auf Phuket war SCHROTT!!

Diese 3 Wochen werden wir dennoch nie vergessen!

*Admin: Link wegen ... gelöscht*

----------

Hmmm ... ich kenne das Hotel nicht. 




> mit einem Aufpreis von 2000Bath (ca. 66Euro)


Ich kenne aber den Wechselkurs, der innerhalb der letzten zweiundfünfzig Wochen zwischen 44 und über fünfzig lag. Wie zum Geier kommst Du darauf, 2000 Baht seien ca. 66 Euro?

----------


## big_cloud

Der Bericht ist doch nur nen Alibi
um den Werbelink unterzubringen  ::  


Gruesse
der
Lothar aus Lembeck


Wechselkurs, wahrscheinlich von der Reisebank  :: 

Ferner einige Vokabeln durcheinander geworfen
nen Anzug Suit mit eingebautem Jacuzzi hab ich noch nicht gesehen, der TS mit dem kryptischen Namen meinte wohl ne Suit*e*

----------


## guenny

vtecmike,
ganz nett.
Was mich etwas merkwürdig stimmt sind die völlig falschen Umrechnungskurse, dass deinen Einstieg mit einem Reisebericht deiner Hochzeitsreise beginnst und zum Schluss auf eine Webseite verlinkst, die diene eigene zu sein scheint mit den selben Berichten.
Willst du ernsthaft mitmachen hier oder sochst du nur Werbefläche für deine Homepage zwecks Kommerzialisierung?
Kein Problem, wir haben hier auch einen separaten Werbebereich.

----------

